# NOPI NATIONALS Motorsport Supershow - Atlanta BMW Classes Announced:



## NOPIMAN (Jun 19, 2004)

ATLANTA MOTOR SPEEDWAY - September 18-19 2004

BMW Classes for this year are:

E500 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW 3-Series E30/E36 - Conservative 
E510 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW 3-Series E30/E36 - Mild 
E511 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW 3-Series E46 - Conservative 
E512 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW 3-Series E46 - Mild 
E515 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW Other - Conservative 
E516 European - Sport/Luxury - BMW Other - Mild 
E750 European - Sport/Luxury - Wild 
E910 European - All - NOPI CHIC - Conservative 
E911 European - All - NOPI CHIC - Mild 
E920 European - All - Unfinished

Complete show info: http://www.nopinationals.com/2004/default.cfm

If you want to have a club meet or get together and find new members. Let me know. I can give you some publicty in the show program. Hopefully see you there.

NOPIMAN


----------

